

Google Percolator - jhammerb
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/24/google_percolator/

======
equark
Can somebody post the PDF? You need to be registered at conference:

[http://www.usenix.org/events/osdi10/tech/full_papers/Peng.pd...](http://www.usenix.org/events/osdi10/tech/full_papers/Peng.pdf)

